# Need advice for canadian PR



## Basith (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello Experts,

I am Basith from India. I have 3.5 years of experience in Software automation testing ( falls under software engineer occupation list ) . But my 4 years of Bachelor Degree is in Electrical field. Some consultants say , am not eligible for Canadian PR as I do not have even 1 year of work experience related to my bachelor degree (electrical engineering). But in Canadian site, it mentioned as minimum 1 year experience of occupation listed in occupation list is enough. I am totally confused if am eligible to apply or not. 

Kindly help me with your experience and knowledge. Thanks in advance .


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As a Software Tester, you refer to NOC code 2173.
From the NOC website:


> A bachelor's degree, usually in computer science, computer systems engineering, software engineering or mathematics
> or
> Completion of a college program in computer science is usually required.
> A master's or doctoral degree in a related discipline may be required.


"are usually required" is not the same as "is mandatory". 

How are the results of your IELTS test?
And the outcome of your WES credential assessment?


----------

